# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Powikłania po zapaleniu płuc

## Dorota

Witam,
Mój syn który ma 16 lat wrócił z obozu i od razu sie rozłożył, poczatkowo myślalam ze to przeziebienie, ale dostał wysokiej gorączki i poszlam z nim do lekarza. Okazało sie ze ma zapalenie pluc. Od tygodnia siedzi w domu i nigdzie nie wychodzi, bierze antybiotyk. Mówi ze niby czuje się lepiej ale to jednak zapalenie pluc. Stąd moje pytanie czy puścić syna w poniedziałek do szkoły. Ile powinno sie leżec w domu przy zapaleniu pluc? Jakie moga być powikłania jesli nie wyleczy się do końca?
Z góry dziekuje za odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Syn powinien albo raczej MUSI iść do najbliższego szpitala z problemami płuc,tam mu zrobią prześwietlenie i wykaże jakie jest zagrożenie dla jego życia, z tym nie ma żartów i proszę jak najszybciej się z nim udać do pulmonologa,inaczej może mieć ciężkie powikłania. Pozdrawiam!!!

----------


## zacheusz112

> Witam,
> Mój syn który ma 16 lat wrócił z obozu i od razu sie rozłożył, poczatkowo myślalam ze to przeziebienie, ale dostał wysokiej gorączki i poszlam z nim do lekarza. Okazało sie ze ma zapalenie pluc. Od tygodnia siedzi w domu i nigdzie nie wychodzi, bierze antybiotyk. Mówi ze niby czuje się lepiej ale to jednak zapalenie pluc. Stąd moje pytanie czy puścić syna w poniedziałek do szkoły. Ile powinno sie leżec w domu przy zapaleniu pluc? Jakie moga być powikłania jesli nie wyleczy się do końca?
> Z góry dziekuje za odpowiedz


Proszę nie brać powyższej odpowiedzi aż tak poważnie.Nie rozumiem dlaczego od razu takie straszenie.Od kiedy to zapalenie płuc od razu leczy pulmonolog.
Jednakże zapalenie płuc to poważny stan chorobowy.Proszę nie przyjmować do siebie takich tłumaczeń że "niby czuje się dobrze".Syn powinien kontynuować leczenie w domu do czasu zakończenia brania antybiotyków,a następnie powinien go ponownie zbadać lekarz czy zapalenie zostało zaleczone do końca.Każde przerwanie antybiotyków lub zażywanie w sposób samowolny,może się odbić ponownym nawrotem choroby lub jego komplikacjami,pobytem w szpitalu, później w sanatorium itd.A wystarczy się zastosować do rygorów leczenia,by nie było niepotrzebnych problemów.
Pozdrawiam.

----------

